# Any Goldens need rescuing in NJ?



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a couple of friends in their fifties who just lost a Golden to cancer. They're looking to rescue a young dog. They're experienced with dogs and could offer a great home to a young dog who might need some training in order to be a great companion.

If anybody sees a likely Golden up for rescue in the New Jersey/Southern NY/Eastern PA area, please post in this thread and I'll pass the info on to my friends.

Thanks!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

*Hamilton, NJ*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15161500

CLYDE 
*Golden Retriever*

* Large







Young







Male







Dog *


Click to see
full size
 
  

*More About CLYDE*
Meet Clyde! Clyde is a tall, dark and handsome 3-year old purebred Golden Retriever. He’s a big and strong guy at about 80 lbs; he’s a gorgeous, sometimes stubborn Golden who was surrendered when he became too much for his owners. 

Clyde is up to date on shots, neutered and housebroken. He is crate trained as well. He would do well with another large active dog, but would be too powerful for a small dog. This guy is a diamond in the rough, he’s extremely intelligent but was never taught basic obedience. Clyde also needs a structured home and an owner who will be a strong leader and not let him take charge. 

We’ll only be placing Clyde within a 1-hour driving distance of Princeton, NJ and he will NOT be placed with children under the age of 13. 
*
If you would like to meet Clyde, or for more information, please click here to email his contacts or cut and paste this email address: [email protected]. 

Click here to read our adoption policies and complete our online adoption application. *
CLYDE is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered. 

*My Contact Info*

 

Pet Rescue of Mercer
Hamilton, NJ
_email inquires only_
 

 Email Pet Rescue of Mercer


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GRIN has this boy:

http://publicforms.grrinj-admin.org/Outside/Dog.cfm?Dog_ID=211







*Golden's Name:*​ Trevor​ *Age:*​ 5 years​ *Sex:*​ Male​ *Special Requirements:*​ ​ *Description:*​ 
5-year-old Trevor is a neutered male Golden surrendered to rescue because his family didn't have enough time for him. Trevor is an extremely high energy guy who loves to play. He knows some basic obedience commands and listens well. He's living in a foster home with 3 other dogs and gets along fine with them although he is an "in your face" player and not all dogs like having other dogs charge up to them to engage them in play. He's currently living with cats but he'll chase them so we are recommending a home without cats.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

One more, he's gorgeous.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13229441








*Samson*
*More About Samson*


Meet Samson! He is a purebred Golden Retriever. This bold & brilliant boy is very well mannered and knows his basic training.He does not like to be crated. Good with other dogs, but cats are unknown at this time. He is very strong so we ask for no kids for Samson. 

*Waggin' Tails Pet Rescue*
Brodheadsville, PA

[email protected] 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/PA84.html


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Unfortunately, there are more older dogs than younger ones.
Trevor is also in the grrin link below.
http://publicforms.grrinj-admin.org/Outside/Dogsview.cfm
http://www.autumnvalley.org/rescue2.HTM


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Here is a thread about a golden in NJ
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=68607


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

FinnTastic said:


> Here is a thread about a golden in NJ
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=68607


I thought about this one too, but she's already been adopted it says!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's the entire pet finder page of Golden's in one of your areas...

http://www.petfinder.com/search/search.cgi?breed=Golden+Retriever&tmpl=&preview=&animal=Dog&sex=M&age=young&size=L&preview=&zip=Princeton%2C+NJ


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Ooops!! Glad she was adopted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tippy*

Tippy

Rob posted one a few days ago in NJ either here in Gold. Ret. Cases or in Gold. Ret. Rescue Forums


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

You guys are the greatest. My friend has already put in for a couple of the dogs you've linked. Keep 'em coming in case those fall through.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Try Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue and Delaware Valley???


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I think this is who Kim is referring to:

They have a large number of gorgeous dogs!

http://www.dvgrr.org/dogs/adoptables.html


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Wasn't there a very temporary member here a week or two ago who was going to rehome his female puppy in NJ? I'm no good at searches, but maybe one of the mods can find it. I believe he was trying to sell her on here once he determined that a golden wasn't for him.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Let us know which one they get! Clyde stole my heart, too bad he is in NJ. Oregon is a bit more than an hour away. 



tippykayak said:


> You guys are the greatest. My friend has already put in for a couple of the dogs you've linked. Keep 'em coming in case those fall through.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tippy*

Tippy

Too bad they want a boy, look at little Casey that Rob's GR's has at GRAPE in PA!

Here is Cassie

How adorable!!

Cassie
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15141170?rvp=1
Golden Retriever Adoption Placement & Education (GRAPE)
Springfield, PA
please contact via e-mail 
[email protected] 


*More About CassieNOTE: CASSIE IS NOT YET READY TO BE ADOPTED - THANK YOU FOR THE LOVELY EMAILS REGARDING ADOPTING HER, BUT GRAPE IS NOT ADOPTING HER OUT AT THIS TIME!!!! Cassie is a beautiful 8 week old golden girl. She came to GRAPE from a breeder who could not sell her since she needs surgery on her eye. Cassie's surgery will be approx $1,750.00 so we are requesting donations to help her at this time When Cassie is ready to be adopted, her foster mom wants her to go to a family with another active dog AND someone home all or part of the time to teach her housebreaking, etc......Below is Cassie's condition; Entropion Entropion is a genetic condition in which a portion of the eyelid is inverted or folded inward. This can cause an eyelash or hair to irritate and scratch the surface of the eye, leading to corneal ulceration or perforation. It can also cause dark-colored scar tissue to build up over the wound (pigmentary keratitis). These factors may cause a decrease or loss of vision. Donations to help Cassie can be made via paypal or to G.R.A.P.E- P.O Box 124- Springfield, PA 19064---- GRAPE is a 501c non profit organization Cassie is up-to-date with routine shots. *My Contact InfoGolden Retriever Adoption Placement & Education (GRAPE) 
Springfield, PA 
please contact via e-mail 
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Cassie PFId#15141170


See more pets for adoption at GRAPE
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=PA240


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Try Sunshinegoldenretrieverrescue.com. We cover all of New England and New Jersey
http://www.sunshinegoldenrescue.com/


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

What part of Jersey? (County?) And I 2nd Sunshine GRR - We contemplated adopting from them and they were very nice to deal with.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That would be 3rd. I mentioned Sunshine a few posts ago. 

I do know Robin at DVGRR and could contact her if you'd like.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> What part of Jersey? (County?) And I 2nd Sunshine GRR - We contemplated adopting from them and they were very nice to deal with.


Morris County. I think they're in touch with Sunshine already.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tippy*

Tippy

Do they live around Philadelphia, PA?

Don't forget to send them the links of the Golden Ret. Rescues mentioned here.

They have a large number of gorgeous dogs!

http://www.dvgrr.org/dogs/adoptables.html 

and KIMM (see Page 2 of this thread) said she know Robin at DVGRR if you want her to contact her


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

They're close enough to PA to head over there to pick up a dog if that's where the right dog is.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Kimm said:


> That would be 3rd. I mentioned Sunshine a few posts ago.


:slap: I stand corrected. I 3rd(?), Triple(?) that opinion. :curtain:


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Blimey! It's kinda sad that there are so many to choose from...I hope they all get lovely homes like your friends Tippy. Goldens in rescue are pretty rare my neck of the woods, its quite shocking to see so many on one website.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Blimey! It's kinda sad that there are so many to choose from...I hope they all get lovely homes like your friends Tippy. Goldens in rescue are pretty rare my neck of the woods, its quite shocking to see so many on one website.


Alas, parts of Pennsylvania are puppy mill/HVB/BYB central.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> :slap: I stand corrected. I 3rd(?), Triple(?) that opinion. :curtain:


He He! Sometimes I feel like I'm invisible. My problem not yours. This afternoon has been a much better day for me. I'm not feeling so sorry for myself. LOL: I just saw the smilie. Now that, is funny!

All that matters is a dog is rescued!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I just wanted to update everybody. They're adopting a dog named Zach who's being transported up from Louisiana. He's a pretty guy.

Thanks to everybody for their help!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He's very pretty!
I hope they all have a great time together.


----------

